# Help With Timing Set



## DonJuan692006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, new to the forums but not turning wrenches. I'm helping my little brother out with replacing the head gasket on his 2.5L '03 S. I went to reset the timing chains from scratch today and started with the crankshaft to balancer chain. I lined the crankshaft with the timing mark, lined the yellow link on the chain with the notch, and ran it down to the balancer sprocket with the orange link on the notch there. Put the tensioner back in and guide cover. I turn the crankshaft over by hand and notice the yellow link had moved counterclockwise by a few teeth and it was getting farther off with each rotation. Is this right or should we replace the set?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To avoid skipped teeth, do not turn crankshaft and camshaft until front cover is installed.
The bottom inside part of the timing cover has stoppers cast into it to prevent the chain from skipping on the crankshaft sprocket.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and noted. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a sign of failure. I looked over the chain and sprocket teeth and didn't notice any issues.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody happen to know where this bracket goes?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Unless everything is symmetrical, I've never seen before, after 1 full rotation the marks will not line up again.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Got the car back together. It's idling like crap until the thermostats open up then its fine. The cam/crank sensors were replaced with OEM one's from the dealer with no change. I changed the oil as well. It's throwing a p0011 and p0300 when its running rough but if I clear the faults using my scan tool they don't come back while letting it run warm.


----------



## dsibinovic (Jun 12, 2010)

That bracket goes on the front engine mounting insulator. or IOW the engine mount by the pulleys


----------

